# Hunting > The Magazine >  Solo hunt, post rut red deer (Video)

## GWH

Im back from my holiday now and have finally got around to editing up the video footage from my last hunt before i went away.

Here ya go

https://youtu.be/MlPQrXL7lfs

----------


## Mathias

:Cool:  Good vid GWH

----------


## stug

Cheers for that. Nice vid and good shot. The strip light is pretty cool.

----------


## Dorkus

Cool. Cheers for taking the time to put that up. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shootm

Nicely put together there Clint. You better paint that Mag white too. Nice looking spot :Wink:

----------


## GWH

> Cheers for that. Nice vid and good shot. The strip light is pretty cool.


Yeah the luminoodle paired with the little nitecore F1 that takes a single 18650 li-ion battery is a cool little lightweight setup that casts a pretty good light, even better in a hut.




> Nicely put together there Clint. You better paint that Mag white too. Nice looking spot


Haha yes, the advantage of plastic mags, it was in perfect working order after cleaning the mud out.

----------


## HNTMAD

awesome

----------


## 25/08IMP

Great I really enjoyed it 

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Really enjoyed that Clint, thanks  :Thumbsup:

----------


## P38

Loving your videos @GWH

Nic shot too  :Thumbsup: 

Not sure 2 min noodles is even a food group though.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## rambo rem700

Cool vid mate. Cheers

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Mooseman

Nice spot, plenty of animals and a nice stag taken, what more do you need well done.

----------


## GWH

> Loving your videos @GWH
> 
> Nic shot too 
> 
> Not sure 2 min noodles is even a food group though.
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Thanks Pete.  Haha I hear ya mate, but they are light to carry and those ones are quite tasty actually if you add all the sachet stuff.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## WhistlingWings

Awesome. Bloody good video.

----------


## Blisters

Liked and subscribed!

----------


## Tahr

Quite excellent.

----------


## stuart

Awesome vid mate,

----------


## Garret

What an awesome vid - thanks so much for sharing - will look at some of those strip lights  :Cool:

----------


## GWH

Thanks for all the comments guys, anyone who has done any video editing will know how much work is involved in getting all the raw footage cut up and spliced into a film with voice overs and music added and faded in and out etc. 

You guys that set up the camera then walk back past it etc multiple times etc that's a whole other level, like  @gimp does.

----------


## Sparrow

That was an easy watch , awesome!

----------


## outdoorlad

Nice Video, nice shooting & where did you get that luminoodle from? Very cool & I need one  :Grin:

----------


## tikka

Really cool video, I like that you see the bullet trace and solid hit.

----------


## GWH

> Nice Video, nice shooting & where did you get that luminoodle from? Very cool & I need one


Cheers man.

I looked at bringing a couple in from offshore but the freight they wanted killed it. Ended up getting a couple while on a special from here https://solar-panels.nz/products/pow...cal-luminoodle.  

It plugs into a anything with a usb outlet. So if you have a small power bank etc. I have a couple of different li-ion power banks. In this vid I used a single 18650 battery in a Nitecore F1 charger/powerbank which makes is super compact and very lightweight.

----------


## GWH

> Really cool video, I like that you see the bullet trace and solid hit.


Thanks, yeah it's always cool when you get to see that eh.

----------


## ROKTOY

> Cheers man.
> 
> I looked at bringing a couple in from offshore but the freight they wanted killed it. Ended up getting a couple while on a special from here https://solar-panels.nz/products/pow...cal-luminoodle.  
> 
> It plugs into a anything with a usb outlet. So if you have a small power bank etc. I have a couple of different li-ion power banks. In this vid I used a single 18650 battery in a Nitecore F1 charger/powerbank which makes is super compact and very lightweight.


Cheaper by a few dollars from the same seller via trade me at present.
I've just grabbed one.

LUMINOODLE USB LED LIGHT ROPE | Trade Me

----------


## 7mmwsm

Cool video. 
Had a bit of a chuckle about your lost mag - no media coverage.

----------


## Awaian

shown how its done!
easy watching, thanks.
and the lumenoodle watsit.

----------


## i41do2

Thanks for posting
Really enjoyed it. Wish I could get a leave pass to escape for a solo night and leave the wife and kids at home haha
Cheers
Well done

----------


## GWH

> Thanks for posting
> Really enjoyed it. Wish I could get a leave pass to escape for a solo night and leave the wife and kids at home haha
> Cheers
> Well done


Thanks man, I don't do too bad on the leave passes I guess (for having a couple of little kids). Wife still has a moan but deep down I think she does realise it's my happy place and I need it for my sanity 

I work from home and spend heaps of time with kids right from birth and do school runs etc. Come the weekend Im hanging out for a change of scenery

----------


## craigc

I've ordered the light... ;-)

Where does one get a UBS battery bank that you can put a 18650 in.

----------


## Tahr

> I've ordered the light... ;-)
> 
> Where does one get a UBS battery bank that you can put a 18650 in.


When you have this fully sorted, get me the light and the battery pack as well please Craig.  :Have A Nice Day:  GWH, thanks for putting us onto this - looks great.

Looking forward to your next vid.

----------


## ROKTOY

> I've ordered the light... ;-)
> 
> Where does one get a UBS battery bank that you can put a 18650 in.



Cheapies available all over the place, 
I just bought this for $17ish, available in NZ for around $30
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Nite...608.0.0.KcJOwM

----------


## gimp

Nice one. Adding to the "the noodle is wicked" crowd too




> You guys that set up the camera then walk back past it etc multiple times etc that's a whole other level, like  @gimp does.


Yeah I gave up on that one, too much hard work! and a bit contrived.

----------


## GWH

> I've ordered the light... ;-)
> 
> Where does one get a UBS battery bank that you can put a 18650 in.


I use the nitecore F1. 







Got mine from Banggood.com  (no joke)  I like the F1 because I can use it to charge the 18650 from my little panel too.

But I think they are available locally too. Try trademe 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## kimjon

My wife's eyes lit up at the sound of a battery powered noodle...Only to be disappointed to hear its some kind of light.

----------


## GWH

> My wife's eyes lit up at the sound of a battery powered noodle...Only to be disappointed to hear its some kind of light.


Gold, sorry to disappoint, you could direct her to www.banggood.com theres all sorts of battery powered gadgets available there, however possibly not the type of devices she may be thinking of, or the website name suggests ;-)


Edit: Oh shit, i had to look, yes they do have those type of gadgets, some interesting looking pieces of kit too.

----------


## Sideshow

Tried the video not working :Sad:

----------


## GWH

> Tried the video not working


Odd, what are you trying to view it on? Ive just tried via the link here via my pc, and also via my Android phone and it was working fine on both.

----------


## Sideshow

iPad utube in a The Uk @GWH

----------


## Sideshow

This is all I get  :Pissed Off:

----------


## GWH

> Attachment 71135
> This is all I get


I think it could have something to do with copyright of the music I've used, in the UK?

----------


## Sideshow

Right can I tell them that I'll only play it on mute :ORLY:  :Psmiley:

----------


## Sarvo

> I use the nitecore F1. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got mine from Banggood.com  (no joke)  I like the F1 because I can use it to charge the 18650 from my little panel too.
> ...


Could you run this ight set up off a USB - like the Olight Wave Batt pack

----------


## GWH

> Could you run this ight set up off a USB - like the Olight Wave Batt pack 
> Attachment 71428
> 
> Attachment 71429


Yep I do run off usb  

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> Yep I do run off usb  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Glad I spotted your Post - I will get a strip to use. That OLight Pak is reall good and strong
Great Vid too - well done

May my fav month for hunting - best month of year apart from Stags usually a little tuff eating - your animal looked in great condition but

----------


## GWH

> Glad I spotted your Post - I will get a strip to use. That OLight Pak is reall good and strong
> Great Vid too - well done
> 
> May my fav month for hunting - best month of year apart from Stags usually a little tuff eating - your animal looked in great condition but


Cheers

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------


## outdoorlad

My Luminoodle has turned up, I'm bloody impressed, a neat wee gadget which will be getting some use end of next week.

----------


## GWH

> My Luminoodle has turned up, I'm bloody impressed, a neat wee gadget which will be getting some use end of next week.


Awesome mate, pleased your happy with it. 

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk

----------

